# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Windowspe vgaoem.fon edit

## LiwisJames

I discovered the font vgaoem.fon that is responsible for the font configuration of the windows terminal, I would like to change it I managed to modify the characters however, it comes with an OEM/DOS script that is always active and never allows these special characters to be used I'm using fontforge is there any way to make this font change this script to change a font FON (default windows fonts win 3.1) OR boot load, I'm trying to make it native and customized system wide. any ideas to modify? or how to do with fontforge ?

----------


## kimimiles

Creating a customized solution can give your business a competitive edge. For example, if your company does business in the banking industry, it is a good idea to have a specialized custom software package. This will allow you to access your customers more easily and protect sensitive data https://mlsdev.com

----------

